# All Packed up and ready for Kerry!



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Two packets of 'blowey bubbles'.
Two power kites.
Two pairs of walking boots.
Two new novels  
Two new CDs
Two (or several) bottles of wine ditto beer.
Two boxes of yum yum choccies.
Two tealight holders (several tealights)
Two mobile phone numbers (friends to meet hopefully!)

Am I excited?

Two right!!

Ca


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

twodaloo then you two!


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

TWO MUCH


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hope to see you Monday early afternoon.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Ca.Hope to meet you on Sun. 

Nora+Neil
Are you going to Caherdaniel also?

Aido


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

In Kerry tomorrow.
Can met on Monday. 
Will ring you to see where you are. 
Won't have MH. 
In Castlemaine.
Safe Journey


----------

